# Liquid line pressure increases until switch opens.



## rockstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi I have a Bryant 598anx048, in a home thats being renovated. I understand this is a 2-speed TXV R-22 system. 

After operating for about 1-2 hours on the second stage the unit kicks off, the diagnostic led flashes 5 times with a pause to indicate a high/low pressure problem. Attaching some gauges to the liquid line, just after the compressor dryer, and taking the line temp from the high side shows about 11 deg of sub cooling when the system has been run for about 10 mins on 2nd stage, the recievers show a 13deg deltaT. 

The problem is however the gauges over 1-2 hours, show a slow but solid increase in temp and pressure to 350psi until the high pressure switch opens and shuts of the outside unit.

I don't know the history of the unit, don't know if its overcharged, but there was an empty can of R-22 left beside it. The filter, condenser and evaporator coils are all clean and before the temp/pressure creeps up it cools the home effectively.

The tech using the gauges was unable to get a reading from the vapor line due to a broken service valve, the gauge showed nothing. Which obviously needs to be repaired.Trying to get a good A/C tech is difficult, hence the question, what would cause this slow increase in pressure, any ideas?

- RS


----------

